# Red oak Bear Camp 2019



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats to every one involved. Awesome,congrats.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Got some cleaner pictures today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations on a Great Hunt !


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome Kris!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Congrats Kris!! I had a similar week, ran lots of small bear all week. Our hunter was patient and killed one Saturday morning while I was at work.
Of course.
My hounds were there though and that’s what counts.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Scottygvsu said:


> Congrats Kris!! I had a similar week, ran lots of small bear all week. Our hunter was patient and killed one Saturday morning while I was at work.
> Of course.
> My hounds were there though and that’s what counts.


Weather played heck on us. Soon as we got some moisture Friday night game on! Monday was decent just a long cold trail on a huge bear and ended up where we just can't go.... Tuesday through Friday we struggled big time


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Congratulations! Great pictures.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats again Kris well deserved bud.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

congrats,awesome hunt.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Was surprised he was only 5. Figured him to be 7-10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

About to display him on the wall but before I do I want my wife to find him on our bed after school LOL!!! Super impressed with how the rug turned out done by Wildlife Reflections Mark Esch Dewitt MI


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks nice. My wall mounted rug out at camp is looking kind of sad after 18 years or so. I have to fix it up somewhat before it is picture worthy.


----------

